# Midi



## michback (2. Februar 2005)

Ich arbeite mit Musik MAker 2005 Pro und möcht aus einer MIDI datein die einzelnen spuren herauslösen und weiterbearbeiten. Wie mache ich das (der midi editor welcher dabei ist läd alles für ein instrument) Oder gibt es ein gutes Programm.

Möglichst billig oder Freeware, mit dem ich die einzelen spuren ausschneiden und abspeichern kann (wieder als midi ums dann im music maker zu importieren)

danke schon mal

michback


----------



## Danizio (3. Februar 2005)

Also ich kenn das so das die einzelnen Ins in z.B. verschiedene Farben unterteilt sind und dann dir in einem Menü die farbe auswählst und dann makierst du alles und schneidest es aus (dann wird automatisch nur das in der farbe weggenommen) just try
weiß net ob das bei dem Magix Musik maker so is hab das prog noch nie benutzt

Danizio


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2005)

Die Mid-Dateien , die Du hast, könnten SMF Typ 0 Dateien sein, das heisst, sie legen alle
Klangdaten in eine Spur ( auch wenn verschieden Kanäle gespielt werden ).
Oder Musicmaker kann ganz einfach mit MID-Dateien nicht viel anfangen.

Hier ein paar Links zu Software, die Dir uU weiterhilft..
http://www.casio-europe.com/de/emi/software/midikonverter/
http://www.gnmidi.com/gnfreege.htm
http://www.gnmidi.at/

mfg chmee


----------

